# Más sabe el diablo por viejo que por diablo



## Feldan

Please, Help me out  !!

How could it be translated into english?

My try: 

*"The demon knows so much not because his elderly life, but his evil".*

Please correct it.

Thanks beforehand.


----------



## Franklin91

i think there must be an idiom for that, but different.


----------



## cochagua

Tendrías que buscar un probervio similar, pregunta a los nativos.
Además, en un intento de tradución, dices que sabe más el diablo por diablo que por viejo, has dicho totalmente lo opuesto.
Anglófonos, ayuda!!!!

SDS


----------



## Feldan

cochagua said:
			
		

> Tendrías que buscar un probervio similar, pregunta a los nativos.
> Además, en un intento de tradución, dices que sabe más el diablo por diablo que por viejo, has dicho totalmente lo opuesto.
> Anglófonos, ayuda!!!!
> 
> SDS


Tienes razón, por el apuro lo invertí.

My second try  : *"The demon knows so much because his elderly life, but not because his evil itself".*


----------



## Masood

Feldan said:
			
		

> Please, Help me out  !!
> 
> How could it be translated into english?
> 
> My try:
> 
> *"The demon knows so much not because his elderly life, but his evil".*
> 
> Please correct it.
> 
> Thanks beforehand.


Bríndanos algún ejemplo del uso, por favor. Puede que haya un equivalente en inglés.


----------



## cochagua

Quiere decir que la experiencia es lo más importante, uno, cuánto más vive, más sabe, por el simple hecho de vivir.

SDS


----------



## Masood

cochagua said:
			
		

> Quiere decir que la experiencia es lo más importante, uno, cuánto más vive, más sabe, por el simple hecho de vivir.
> 
> SDS


Vale. Lo único que me viene a la mente que lleva el mismo significado es: *There's no substitute for experience.*


----------



## Feldan

Ok, Es un dicho muy popular en los países hispanos, y se usa por ejemplo, cuando queremos dar a entender que la sabiduría o conocimientos de una persona muy entrada en edad (o también ancianos) es debido precisamente a sus años y no a la profesión, cargo u otras habilidades que posea. 
Claro que es una frase algo irónica y pintoresca, pero no ofensiva ni despectiva.

Ejemplo, yo y mi amigo estamos hablando con un anciano sobre un problema y el anciano (por su experiencia) nos dá el consejo preciso para solucionar el problema. Luego le comento a mi amigo: -Éste anciano conoce mucho. Y el me contesta: - Mas sabe el diablo por viejo que por diablo.

Espero haber aclarado un poco más.


----------



## Masood

Yeah. *There's no substitute for experience.*


----------



## Feldan

Masood said:
			
		

> Yeah. *There's no substitute for experience.*


 
Could you make a literal translation please?
What's the problem with a literal translation?
For me it seems quite acceptable


----------



## psicutrinius

Una traducción que me parece aceptable (aunque, si no es "frase hecha" en inglés no se va a usar tampoco, que es por lo que me parece a mí que Massod NO da la traducción; lo que intenta es aportar LA FRASE HECHA equivalente en sentido, en inglés), sería:

"The devil is wiser for being OLD than for being the devil"


----------



## gregus

Hola a todos.

Definitivamente este foro me parece genial !!! Tengo una duda:

Como podria traducir esto dicho ???
Hay alguna equivalencia en el ingles, asi no sea traduccion literal ??

Gracias!!


----------



## andym

Better the Devil you know than the Devil you don't?


----------



## bibliolept

Un dicho similar, pero no tan común es: "Don´t teach your grandmother how to suck eggs."  En una manera colorida, significa que trates de enseñar algo simple a alguién que tiene muchos más años de experiencia.

Hay una frase mucho mejor, pero no se me viene a la mente.


----------



## Outsider

The literal translation of the Spanish saying is "The Devil is wise more because he's old than because he's the Devil".


----------



## bibliolept

La transliteración es: "The devil knows more because he's old than because he's the devil."

Puede escribirse: "The devil is wiser..."

"more wise" o "wise more" es incorrecto.

Pero lo que me gustaría recordar, si existe, es un aforismo que existe ya.


----------



## gregus

"Better the Devil you know than the Devil you don't"

Me parece (corrijanme por favor) que esta frase seria el equivalente a :

"Mejor malo conocido que bueno por conocer"

Encontre una traduccion en un thread anterior:

"There's no substitute for experience."

o tambien

"The devil is wiser for being OLD than for being the devil"

Gracias!!


----------



## Soy Yo

"Better the Devil you know than the Devil you don't" sería "Mejor malo conocido que bueno por conocer."

No conozco una expresion equivalente a *"Mas sabe el Diablo por viejo que por Diablo".*  Me parecen buenas algunas sugerencias como:  *"The Devil is wise not because he's the Devil but because he's old."*
Something close and traditional is: "Experience is the best teacher."  (Pero no se me ocurre nada realmente bueno.)


----------



## piripi

How about "with age comes wisdom" or "wisdom comes with age" ?


----------



## elsita

Age before beauty ??!!


----------



## minimari

gregus said:


> "Better the Devil you know than the Devil you don't"
> 
> Me parece (corrijanme por favor) que esta frase seria el equivalente a :
> 
> "Mejor malo conocido que bueno por conocer"
> 
> Encontre una traduccion en un thread anterior:
> 
> "There's no substitute for experience."
> 
> o tambien
> 
> "The devil is wiser for being OLD than for being the devil"
> 
> Gracias!!


 

Yo creo que esas expresiones no quieren decir lo mismo:
"más sabe el diablo por viejo que por diablo" quiere decir que la experiencia da sabiduria
"más vale malo conocido que bueno por conocer" quiere decir que más vale quedarse con lo que uno tiene aunque sea malo que arriesgarse por otra cosa que tal vez sea mejor pero que no conocemos.
No sé si me he explicado muy bien.


----------



## yanqui

Mas sabe el diablo por viejo que por diablo. I'm having trouble understanding this phrase. The older the devil the worse his actions(?)


----------



## Luis Albornoz

Knowledge comes from experience
Experience comes with age.

The Devil knows a lot because his is old, not (only) because he is a devil.


----------



## yanqui

OK thanks!


----------



## tropical55

*The devil knows more by being old that by being the devil.*


----------



## psicutrinius

Si, pero no se trata de traducir la frase, sino de conocer cuál es el "idiom" equivalente


----------



## Mirlo

you ask for a translation and it's hard but "tropical 55" it's the closest one
saludos,


----------



## SmallJosie

The only thing I can come up with is "the older, the wiser" but it has nothing to do with the devil. As far as I know we don't have anything like this in English. I'll keep thinking about it, just in case.


----------



## sin.temor.56

The devil knows more because he's old than because he's the devil.


----------



## Elda

Hola, quisiera saber si alguien sabe como traducir al ingles la frase "mas sabe el diablo por viejo que por diablo" gracias n_n


----------



## Elda

Muchas gracias n_n


----------



## lapachis8

Hola:
En este link
usan como equivalente en inglés del refrán de tu pregunta el que ya te dijo Masood que es native speaker:
There is no substitute for experience.
saludos.
Si en google tecleas refranes español inglés encuentras un montón de links.
saludos


----------



## cuest

"wisdom comes with age" ...


----------



## seamoon

Hola estimados foristas.

A pesar de que este hilo ya es algo viejo quiero poner mi granito de arena por si acaso alguien en el futuro lo consulta.

Poseo un diccionario bilingue (ingles-espanol) de refranes editado por Barron's, ISBN 0-7641-0251-6. En el libro aparece el equivalente en ingles del refran que han discutido aqui y es: "The devil knows many things because he is old."

Hasta pronto


----------



## pensadore

psicutrinius said:


> Una traducción que me parece aceptable (aunque, si no es &quot;frase hecha&quot; en inglés no se va a usar tampoco, que es por lo que me parece a mí que Massod NO da la traducción; lo que intenta es aportar LA FRASE HECHA equivalente en sentido, en inglés), sería:
> 
> &quot;The devil is wiser for being OLD than for being the devil&quot;


 
Espero que esta sea mas acceptable: "Wiser is The Devil for being OLD than for being The Devil"Mario Lopez, Dundee Illinois.


----------



## westpalm

andym said:


> Better the Devil you know than the Devil you don't?


 
Sorry! Pero me parece que éste refrán significa: Mas vale malo conocido que bueno por conocer.


----------



## Vell Bruixot

I am late joining the party but there is a common expression that means something similar to _Más sabe el diablo por viejo que por diablo._ (though it does not include specific reference to the Devil). 
*“Old age and treachery will overcome youth and skill”

*

alternative phrasings include

"Youth and talent are no match for age and treachery"


----------



## Spug

Vell Bruixot said:


> ...there is a common expression that means something similar to _Más sabe el diablo por viejo que por diablo._ (though it does not include specific reference to the Devil).
> *“Old age and treachery will overcome youth and skill”*





Also... *“Old age and guile will overcome youth and skill”*

Saludos...


----------



## gargulas

That is an Argentinean proverb from the book Martin Fierro by Jose  Hernandez the second largest epic poem in the World, you can find this  proverb in the second part of the book "The Return of Martin Fierro"  chapter 15:

The Devil's wise because he's a devil, but wiser still because he's old.

Es parte de una serie de consejos "malos" que le da el Viejo Vizcacha al hijo de Martín Fierro

Tengo el link del poema completo en inglés, pero el sitio no me deja porque no cumplo con el requisito de al menos 30 posteos para poder dejar una url.

Espero haber aclarado algo.


----------



## westpalm

La expresión de* Andym (#13)* mas bién equivale a la expresión *Mas vale malo conocido que bueno por conocer.*


----------



## nelliot53

Creo que lo traduciría así:  "*The devil is the wiser for his age than for being the devil*."

Note: I hadn't seen* Gregus*' post.


----------



## Salsero_007

Lo que yo e oido es "Mas Vale Diablo Conocido, Que Angel Por Conocer"
"It's better a to deal with a known Devil than an Unknown Angel"

Wise es un Adjetivo no un nombre(Noun) Al añadirle la (R) lo estas haciendo como un Nombre
mejor déjalo como adjetivo
"The Devil is wise because of his age than from being the Devil"


----------



## Vell Bruixot

Salsero_007 said:


> "The Devil is wise because of his age than from being the Devil"



That version would not be correct English. 

Using the basic substance of your version, you might change it to be more grammatically correct by saying : 

"The Devil is wise because of his age rather than from being the Devil." 

But there are more elegant ways of translating this saying.

(Más sabe el traductor por viejo que por diablo).


----------



## lauranazario

Les brindo una aportación que incluye un juego de palabras en inglés:

más sabe el diablo por viejo que por diablo = the devil knows oh-so-much because he is oh-so-old.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## fiodor1969

the wisdom come with the age


----------



## Vell Bruixot

fiodor1969 said:


> the wisdom come with the age



If you wish to use that concept, then with grammatical corrections it might be: 
_
Wisdom comes with age.  _


----------



## fiodor1969

Vell Bruixot said:


> If you wish to use that concept, then with grammatical corrections it might be:
> _
> Wisdom comes with age.  _



Vell Bruixot: you are right! the right one is wisdom comes with age


----------



## RaLuSaMa19

Creo que una traduccion adecuada de este aforismo seria "Wiser is the devil by old than by devil", tambien me gusta como suena "Be the devil wiser by his age than by his evil" aunque no es exactamente la misma, tambien aueda bien. La palabra "old" en la primera frase se puede cambiar por "elder", pero a mi me pareció más adecuado "old". Espero que os sea de ayuda .


----------



## Vell Bruixot

RaLuSaMa19 said:


> Creo que una traduccion adecuada de este aforismo seria "Wiser is the devil by old than by devil", tambien me gusta como suena "Be the devil wiser by his age than by his evil"  .



Those versions would not be acceptable since they are not in properly constructed English.

There are many alternatives similar to your proposals, such as  "_The devil knows more because he's old, than because he is the devil._"

There are also other vaguely related aphorisms in English dealing with age and wisdom, such as one attributed to David Mamet:  "Old age and treachery will always beat youth and exuberance"   (algo como "La vejez y la traición siempre superan la juventud y la habilidad" pero puede ser mejor forma de decírlo). 
​


----------



## RaLuSaMa19

This sentence is niether "well constructed" in spanish, because it's a hyperbaton, it sounds more poetic this way.
What I try to say is that I altered the gramatical construction of the phrase on purpose. It's not something you would say when you are actually speaking to someone, but niether is the initial saying


----------



## MarkMendz

_Más sabe el diablo por viejo que por diablo._
Alt: _Sabe más el diablo por viejo que por diablo._
Translation: The devil knows more because he's old, than because he is devil.
Interpretations:
With age comes wisdom.
Swedish equivalent: Old is the oldest.
A person with age, acquires a certain prudence and knowledge from life's experiences.

Source: Glazer, Mark (1987). _A Dictionary of Mexican American Proverbs_. Greenwood Publishing Group. p. 78. ISBN 0313253854.


I found this on: http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Spanish_proverbs#M if you want you can take a look at it. Besides the equivalent is quite literal, it's supported by Mr. Mark Glazer book, so you could take it as a reference.


----------



## FilosofaQ

The devil knows more because he is old not because he is the devil.  The interpretation of the saying is that your knowledge of the world increases because you live through history not because of who you are. Even if you are the malevolent devil


----------



## Oldy Nuts

No entiendo tu comentario. Al menos por aquí, "más sabe el diablo por viejo que por diablo" es de uso frecuente, y no veo qué tiene de incorrecto desde el punto de vista gramatical.


----------



## SydLexia

"The old dog knows all the tricks." 

syd


----------



## Elixabete

If you are looking for a genuine idiom, as Masood suggested, " there's no substitute for experience". For a translation : " It is age that makes the devil wise, not his trade"


----------



## Hatha Yodel

Excellent thread, going on for years. El diablo feels more real to me in Spanish than the devil does in English, and that's part of the challenge: how to communicate the meaning of this Spanish proverb in idiomatic English —not as an English proverb, but in English that doesn't feel like translationese.  I propose:
*"The devil knows so much not just because he's the devil but because he's so old."*


----------



## Lex

In this long thread the only English translation that makes sense to me and which I've ever heard is "Wisdom comes with age." A much more common saying which comes close is "Live and learn."


----------

